# Lights and heat control with app



## Craig young (Mar 16, 2018)

I’m looking to find a good set up for my tortoise that I can control the temperature and lighting by using a app on my phone. Is there anyone that can help me find a good set up if there is any out there. Could you post sights that have them and your pros and cons if any of the product. Thank you


----------



## Destben (Mar 16, 2018)

You could try smart plugs then you can switch it on and off, but a simpler way would be for you to get a temp controller that will turn the heat off and on as needed. I monitor my set up with SensorPush its a thermometer/hydrometer (bluetooth only wifi not included you have to buy a separate modem to hook it to the internet) I have the modem as well so I can check my enclosures with an app on my phone from anywhere.


----------



## Craig young (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you for the information. I have a whole set up for my saltwater tank. Want to keep an eye on it threw phone and be able to monitor everything Incase issues.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2018)

I can't see a reason why a person would want to turn things on and off remotely, vs just having lights and heating elements set on timers and thermostats. Can you explain the appeal to me?


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> I can't see a reason why a person would want to turn things on and off remotely, vs just having lights and heating elements set on timers and thermostats. Can you explain the appeal to me?


I don't think the issue is control remotely. I believe the issue is monitoring. No matter where I am, especially if I am away for a few days or more, I can glance at my iphone and see if the lights are on and what the temperature and humidity is in my night boxes, enclosures and incubators.

It is also very convenient to me to be able to just open my phone, and adjust the timers for whatever cycle I want as I do adjust photoperiod over the course of a year. So much easier than going to each enclosure and resetting a timer individually. In the summer I have looked and seen that the enclosure was getting a bit hotter than I like, while I was away on a very hot day. So I simply turned off the basking lights.

I had an occasion where a thermostat had gotten some condensation and didn't know it. I had looked at my graph of temperatures for the day, and saw that night, the temperature dropped lower than normal, even though it was completely normal when I check during the day - since the lights create enough heat to keep the enclosure warm enough. SO, in checking I found the thermostat was an issue. Wouldn't have realized that, or at least so soon, if I didn't see a graph of the acutal temps over the course of the whole day. A simple Min/Max reading is often distorted by times I am changing water and working in the enclosure, and would not show that.


----------



## Craig young (Mar 17, 2018)

Tom said:


> I can't see a reason why a person would want to turn things on and off remotely, vs just having lights and heating elements set on timers and thermostats. Can you explain the appeal to me?



Your untitled to your opinion. If you read last quote it said monitor the temp etc. is that enough explanation for you ??


----------



## Craig young (Mar 17, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> I don't think the issue is control remotely. I believe the issue is monitoring. No matter where I am, especially if I am away for a few days or more, I can glance at my iphone and see if the lights are on and what the temperature and humidity is in my night boxes, enclosures and incubators.
> 
> It is also very convenient to me to be able to just open my phone, and adjust the timers for whatever cycle I want as I do adjust photoperiod over the course of a year. So much easier than going to each enclosure and resetting a timer individually. In the summer I have looked and seen that the enclosure was getting a bit hotter than I like, while I was away on a very hot day. So I simply turned off the basking lights.
> 
> I had an occasion where a thermostat had gotten some condensation and didn't know it. I had looked at my graph of temperatures for the day, and saw that night, the temperature dropped lower than normal, even though it was completely normal when I check during the day - since the lights create enough heat to keep the enclosure warm enough. SO, in checking I found the thermostat was an issue. Wouldn't have realized that, or at least so soon, if I didn't see a graph of the acutal temps over the course of the whole day. A simple Min/Max reading is often distorted by times I am changing water and working in the enclosure, and would not show that.



Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 17, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> I don't think the issue is control remotely. I believe the issue is monitoring. No matter where I am, especially if I am away for a few days or more, I can glance at my iphone and see if the lights are on and what the temperature and humidity is in my night boxes, enclosures and incubators.
> 
> It is also very convenient to me to be able to just open my phone, and adjust the timers for whatever cycle I want as I do adjust photoperiod over the course of a year. So much easier than going to each enclosure and resetting a timer individually. In the summer I have looked and seen that the enclosure was getting a bit hotter than I like, while I was away on a very hot day. So I simply turned off the basking lights.
> 
> I had an occasion where a thermostat had gotten some condensation and didn't know it. I had looked at my graph of temperatures for the day, and saw that night, the temperature dropped lower than normal, even though it was completely normal when I check during the day - since the lights create enough heat to keep the enclosure warm enough. SO, in checking I found the thermostat was an issue. Wouldn't have realized that, or at least so soon, if I didn't see a graph of the acutal temps over the course of the whole day. A simple Min/Max reading is often distorted by times I am changing water and working in the enclosure, and would not show that.




what product do you use to monitor and control? I work long days and it would be nice to be able to keep a better eye on things!


----------



## Craig young (Mar 17, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> what product do you use to monitor and control? I work long days and it would be nice to be able to keep a better eye on things!



He explained at top of post


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 17, 2018)

Craig young said:


> Your untitled to your opinion. If you read last quote it said monitor the temp etc. is that enough explanation for you ??


I'm very sure Tom meant to offense here just an honest question


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 17, 2018)

thanks must have missed it ill look again


----------



## Craig young (Mar 17, 2018)

Understand. Maybe just ask a little differently.


----------



## Craig young (Mar 17, 2018)

And I will give everyone a insight on why I want to MONITOR my torts temps etc is because I have a 180 gallon saltwater tank that has a heater that shuts off and on automatically. Well I had probably 8 grand in live coral and heater stuck on and over heated my tank to over a 100 degrees and I lost every peace of coral in the tank with no monitoring system. So with just a timer turning off and on is mechanical and I have no trust in them. So if I can monitor my tort and have alarm on my phone as I do now for my tank and maybe save him from any issues I’m going to try my best to do so.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 17, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> thanks must have missed it ill look again


You didn't miss it. I didn't respond earlier and say what I use.

I do use the SensorPush to monitor temps and humidity as @Destben does. I have had them about 2 years and am really pleased with them. I did get the wifi gateway so I can monitor away from home.

For lights I use these WiFi smart plugs

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074QGK828/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Been very pleased with them as well. The phone app is free - Smart Life - and everything is very easy to set up. these smart plugs are comparably priced to regular timers - so an easy decision for me. 2 for $25.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 17, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> You didn't miss it. I didn't respond earlier and say what I use.
> 
> I do use the SensorPush to monitor temps and humidity as @Destben does. I have had them about 2 years and am really pleased with them. I did get the wifi gateway so I can monitor away from home.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2018)

OP asked for control, not monitoring, hence my question.

"I’m looking to find a good set up for my tortoise that I can control the temperature and lighting by using a app on my phone."


----------

